# Spoof GPS



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Illegally taking control of a vessels navigation system

http://tinyurl.com/nucugts


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning gadgee,sm,yesterday,06:38;re:spoof gps.is this possible to affect naval ships.or have they got a method to detect this course changing.interesting post.regards ben27


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Ha! Try poor earthing on cables from the autopilot - fire up the HF transmitter on 8Mhz/1500watts ......... Bingo! Hard a starb'd. 
Can't say the builders were too pleased on the RRS Charles Darwin on sea trials off Lundy Island but it sure caused a stir!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Peter,

I bet that was telex!

David V


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave, spot on. Brand new Sailor all-in-one setup but poor earthing on cables from autopilot to steering gear which passed through radio room deck head!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Peter Eccleson said:


> Dave, spot on. Brand new Sailor all-in-one setup but poor earthing on cables from autopilot to steering gear which passed through radio room deck head!


Peter, yes but remember there is no such thing as a square wave - difficult to screen it all out. A more recent issue was with hand helds in the engine room. Passing by DG OMD when paged. Blackout. David V


----------

